# Retrieving to hand



## Banzeta (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all. We have a 6 month old male Vizsla and I've recently started getting him to retrieve a thrown dummy. He is superb at finding it, even in deep cover. The problem is bringing the dummy to me, he runs towards me with the dummy but stops about 6 feet away wanting me to run after him to fetch it, playing a game ! He will lie down with it and starts chewing it, when I slowly approach, even with a reward, he runs off with it wanting me to chase. He will start coming back towards me if I go in the opposite direction but still stops short. Any help/advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

A couple of tricks to try;

1. Don't let the retrieve training be so formal. Work with him all the time, even while playing in the house. Toss something a short distance,tell him fetch while he's going after it, and have him bring it back it to you. Getting down on the floor with him, as if playing, makes it more of a game for him, and make a big deal of him when he brings it back. You're just trying to establish the behavior pattern here. Toss, fetch, bring to hand, get lots of positive attention.

2. In the more formal sessions attach a 50 foot check cord to his collar. Toss the dummy and command the fetch. Once he begins coming back really encourage him to bring it all the way back. At the point he begins to stop, gently reel him in with the check cord, all the while making lots of positive encouragement. 
When he does get to you, don't immediately take the dummy. Keep up lots of praise and pets, and gently take it from him after a minute or so. Immediately toss it out for him and repeat. Make it lots of fun, with all positive energy coming from you .
The steadying will come later. This is where you will toss the dummy and he will wait to be sent on the fetch. This is the beginning of steadying to wing and shot, and eventually the blind retrieve. He's a little young right now though, so keep it all fun and games for a few weeks.

No need for the frowny face. If he's going after what you are throwing, he's doing just fine, and you're half way there.


----------



## Banzeta (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks alot Gunnr, I'll try that, he does fetch and return with his toys at home so I'll keep up with that. I tried a 50 foot check cord to help with his recall but he just lay down and started chewing it or running off with it in his mouth, I'll try it again and throw a dummy so hes got something to concentrate on other than the cord.
Thanks again for your prompt reply.


----------

